# can this work to build a pond?



## swiftless_fire (Jul 11, 2009)

i got an idea from someone on here but im not sure if its exactly the same or anything so i cant know if it will even work.

Ive always wanted a pond but ive never liked how many of them work.

So when i get my own house and i add my own pond how dos this sound to build it?

Steps:

1) Build the shape of the pond i would want out of wood (make it as deep as i like and in the shape i want)
2)Dig in the ground where i want it a huge hole that would fit my disign
3)Place the wooden structure in the hole and fill in the gaps with the dirt you dug out
4)Place one of the pond tarpes in the wooden structure 
5)Fill with water while rubbing the pond liner against the structure with no air gaps
6)Once filled and pressed of air bubbles, fold and nail ends of pond liner over the wooden structures sides
7)Place wood Horizontally (sort of making sitting platforms...small ones) over the folded and nailed liner to hid it
8)Add plants and fish

so dos it work?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

you'll want some sort of filtration but yea that sounds like a good idea


----------



## swiftless_fire (Jul 11, 2009)

lol. yeah i would ahve filteration as well as probably a water fall (not too strong)


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I would recommend a padding for the liner, otherwise it's subject to tears These are made just fr pond liners.(Pond Liner, Padding & Accessories)

I actually built ponds just like you describe except the were aboveground. This was for a nursery.garden center to hold pond fish and plants for sale. After the first one tore, I added padding with perfect results.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you ever get around to building the pond before winter came?
Did you ever get the house?


----------

